# Sparge Water Ph



## tlbeer (24/7/12)

Hi all,



Just been doing a bit of light reading regarding sparge water and that it should be adjusted to the proper PH level of around 5.3 - 5.7
I've read that the PH of the mash water adjusts with the addition of the grains to a certain extent but what about the water you sparge with for those that do sparge. Do you adjust your desired quantity of sparge water to the correct PH and once at your target temp then do the sparge or do you not bother about adjusting the PH and just focus more on the temp of the sparge water. At present I do not adjust sparge water PH and my brews come out alright but Im always looking to improve my technique.



Cheers


----------



## manticle (24/7/12)

You probably should. I don't usually but our water is pretty soft. Sparging with highly alkaline water might be a problem, particularly if combined with shredded husks, overly hot sparge water and oversparging (mainly relevant to fly sparging).

If you have some food grade acid and reasonable testing equipment, it shouldn't be too hard to do.

The above is my understanding ONLY so if someone disagrees (and there's always disagreement in water adjustment threads) then I'm happy to learn something new. I dread the day I stop doing that. No need to turn into one of my parents.


----------

